# Critical skills visa Rejected



## mallikap (May 9, 2017)

HI 

My critical skills visa rejected . i got rejected reason: Provided False information.

If i will go for review can i get the exact reason for rejection? I have applied visa in VFS Bangalore on 12/12/2017 and visa got rejected on 20/02/2018.

is there any possibility to get the visa approved after review?

Can any one suggest on this?

Regards,
Mallikarjuna
<*SNIP*>


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

mallikap said:


> HI
> 
> My critical skills visa rejected . i got rejected reason: Provided False information.
> 
> ...


Hi Mallikarjuna,

Nowadays visa documents are scrutinized a lot and sent for verification.
Usually they mention what document was false like SAQA, IITPSA or offer letter.
In your case, they have bluntly informed without any details.

From what I have heard and experienced, appeal takes a longer time and status cannot be tracked.
Call SA embassy and check if you can get reason for rejection (VFS will not have any clue).
From my side, re-application would be suggested.


----------



## rafimdsap (Apr 8, 2018)

*CSA Rejected*

Hi Mallikarjuna,

I am Rafi from Bangalore. Even my CSA is also rejected.

Please let me know if you re-applied for CSA again or applied for an appeal.

Please let me know what you have mentioned in your appeal.

I received reason for rejection as: Inconsistent Information

Regards,
Rafi
<*SNIP*>


----------



## vivek_vicks (Apr 8, 2018)

mine was also rejectd with reason - Inconsistent info.
Need to know the details what they exactly mean here.
How to fetch this detail?

vivek
m:<*SNIP*>


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello Guys, sorry about your visa.
I would definitely advise against appeal because it takes a lot of time. I would rather go for a fresh submission. Its strange that the reason for rejection is very unclear. Usually in the past from this forums I know that the rejection reason was very specific and it helped when applying again.

good luck


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Guys what drives you to South Africa? Are the salaries much better than India for the same role? I believe IT opportunities are abundant in India and if you want to migrate why don't you a choose a first world country instead?


----------



## Hari babu (Mar 17, 2018)

vivek_vicks said:


> mine was also rejectd with reason - Inconsistent info.
> Need to know the details what they exactly mean here.
> How to fetch this detail?
> 
> ...


Hi Vivek,
Have you got IITPSA membership, when u apply the IITPSA memebership and crtical skill asssements letter? What are the documents you submitted for membership and crtical skill assemenet letter ? 
Once u explain clearly and I try to guide you in write path.

Regards 
Hari babu


----------



## adifin97 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I received my CSV status today from Mumbai Consulate, SA stating they my visa application has been rejected because of "Inconsistent Information".

I applied it on 9th of March, so it took almost 11 weeks to receive the information.

Has anyone else got rejected status during may or June? 

Thanks
Abhi


----------



## savg (Jan 19, 2018)

adifin97 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received my CSV status today from Mumbai Consulate, SA stating they my visa application has been rejected because of "Inconsistent Information".
> 
> ...




Did you submitted your job offer letter along with Visa application??


----------



## Zabir Patel (Apr 29, 2018)

Submitted cover letter ? An SAQA,membership certificate,critical skills assessment certificate ?


----------



## adifin97 (Dec 7, 2017)

Zabir Patel said:


> Submitted cover letter ? An SAQA,membership certificate,critical skills assessment certificate ?


Yes, All the required documents, except job offer letter.


----------



## Zabir Patel (Apr 29, 2018)

adifin97 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received my CSV status today from Mumbai Consulate, SA stating they my visa application has been rejected because of "Inconsistent Information".
> 
> ...


Can you Send me your email address ?


----------



## adifin97 (Dec 7, 2017)

Zabir Patel said:


> Can you Send me your email address ?


[email protected]


----------



## Mahendranath (Jun 12, 2018)

I Just received that my CSA Rejected due to inconsistent information.Not sure what should next...appeal or re apply


----------



## adifin97 (Dec 7, 2017)

Mahendranath said:


> I Just received that my CSA Rejected due to inconsistent information. Not sure what should next...appeal or re apply


Hi,

Its better wait for a month and reapply. Mine and Others also got rejected for the same reason as yours. The appeal takes almost twice as much time as CSV visa.

Have you applied with a job offer or without?


----------



## Mahendranath (Jun 12, 2018)

adifin97 said:


> Mahendranath said:
> 
> 
> > I Just received that my CSA Rejected due to inconsistent information. Not sure what should next...appeal or re apply
> ...


I have applied without offer.I believe all the applications reviewed in May are rejected...Did anyone got positive news???


----------



## Mahendranath (Jun 12, 2018)

Zabir Patel said:


> adifin97 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Hi Zabir

Did you hear anything back ???


----------



## Zabir Patel (Apr 29, 2018)

Mahendranath said:


> I Just received that my CSA Rejected due to inconsistent information.Not sure what should next...appeal or re apply


Send me your email address.


----------



## Zabir Patel (Apr 29, 2018)

Mahendranath said:


> I Just received that my CSA Rejected due to inconsistent information.Not sure what should next...appeal or re apply


Send me your email address.


----------



## Mahendranath (Jun 12, 2018)

Zabir Patel said:


> Mahendranath said:
> 
> 
> > I Just received that my CSA Rejected due to inconsistent information.Not sure what should next...appeal or re apply
> ...



[email protected]


----------



## Mahendranath (Jun 12, 2018)

rafimdsap said:


> Hi Mallikarjuna,
> 
> I am Rafi from Bangalore. Even my CSA is also rejected.
> 
> ...


Hi Rafi
Did you receive apply visa or what happened.please share your email id or contact to discuss.even my application got rejected


----------



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

My visa got rejected saying false information. I don't understand what does it actually mean.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

krans said:


> My visa got rejected saying false information. I don't understand what does it actually mean.


There was information they were unable to verify or some inconsistencies with the information you provided. It's hard to pinpoint.


----------



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

terryZW said:


> There was information they were unable to verify or some inconsistencies with the information you provided. It's hard to pinpoint.


Thats totally baseless. I don't really understand the way DHA is working. totally frustrated, this is second rejection.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

krans said:


> Thats totally baseless. I don't really understand the way DHA is working. totally frustrated, this is second rejection.


Go through your documents and try figure out what they are referring to because if it has happened twice it probably means it's the same inconsistency that comes. Remember the adjudicators are immigration officials, not experts in the critical skills so a simple thing as having "programmer" in one place and "developer" in another will stand out to them


----------



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

terryZW said:


> Go through your documents and try figure out what they are referring to because if it has happened twice it probably means it's the same inconsistency that comes. Remember the adjudicators are immigration officials, not experts in the critical skills so a simple thing as having "programmer" in one place and "developer" in another will stand out to them


First time it was for not providing accommodation proofs, this time it was false information. 

As far as I know we don't need to provide accommodation details for CSV application. this time I need to figure out what was the issue.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

krans said:


> First time it was for not providing accommodation proofs, this time it was false information.
> 
> As far as I know we don't need to provide accommodation details for CSV application. this time I need to figure out what was the issue.


The proof of residence is mandatory for all visa types as long as you're applying from outside SA. Even a hotel booking will do. Also remember the DHA is within their rights to ask for any additional documentation they deem relevant. Perhaps try consulting an agent - they're costly but so is re-applying each time


----------



## mr139 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi , My husband filed for a 1 year critical skills visa on June 15 th . Yesterday the status changed in VFS site saying , “the application forwarded to Pretoria “ . Our agent is saying that application gets forwarded to Pretoria for adjudication .Is it normal for the status to change in 2 weeks only ?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

mr139 said:


> Hi , My husband filed for a 1 year critical skills visa on June 15 th . Yesterday the status changed in VFS site saying , “the application forwarded to Pretoria “ . Our agent is saying that application gets forwarded to Pretoria for adjudication .Is it normal for the status to change in 2 weeks only ?


Rule Number 1 when dealing with DHA: Nothing is normal. If it's been forwarded to Pretoria so you're on track!


----------



## kwinji (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi Guys,

My critical skills visa application was rejected today. The reason given is that my employer is not part of the 18 strategic integrated projects.

I am a Java Developer and my application included all requirements such as critical skills evaluation letter from IITPSA, SAQA evaluation e.t.c.

Please friends help me on how I should apply for an appeal because from my understanding software developers are on the Gazetted skills list from the Home Affairs and that the CSV is given based on skills of a person rather than his employer?

Regards 

Mm


----------



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

terryZW said:


> The proof of residence is mandatory for all visa types as long as you're applying from outside SA. Even a hotel booking will do. Also remember the DHA is within their rights to ask for any additional documentation they deem relevant. Perhaps try consulting an agent - they're costly but so is re-applying each time


couldn't agree more. but instead of asking for additional documents, they right away reject the application, which is not really helpful. In my husband's case it took 2 yrs for him to get ICT visa and whole process was exhausting. now it's my turn


----------



## hirenpa (Jul 5, 2018)

*Hiren*



adifin97 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received my CSV status today from Mumbai Consulate, SA stating they my visa application has been rejected because of "Inconsistent Information".
> 
> ...


Hi Abhi,

I am also got rejected with status "Inconsistent information". 

I have applied on 7/May/2018 without offer letter. Meanwhile i have been interviewed and got offer letter so i have submitted on 26/Jun/2018 and next day 27/Jun/2018 got rejection. They don't even consider my job offer. Now employeer have hired another resource


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

hirenpa said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> I am also got rejected with status "Inconsistent information".
> 
> I have applied on 7/May/2018 without offer letter. Meanwhile i have been interviewed and got offer letter so i have submitted on 26/Jun/2018 and next day 27/Jun/2018 got rejection. They don't even consider my job offer. Now employeer have hired another resource


Wow... that sucks @hirenpa Hope you secure another offer soon. Don't give up


----------



## hirenpa (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi @terryZW

I have talked with my employer and he is ready for extend job offer for next 2 months (about to October end). Now i am afraid of second rejection, If it happens employer would not offer me job again.


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

hirenpa said:


> Hi @terryZW
> 
> I have talked with my employer and he is ready for extend job offer for next 2 months (about to October end). Now i am afraid of second rejection, If it happens employer would not offer me job again.


Thumb rule... match your job title in the offer letter with the critical skill set.
Check for critical skill that is mentioned on the critical skill assessment letter and match it with the job title on your offer letter. If need be, request for another copy of your offer letter from your employer. You can tell them that it is for visa purposes only.


----------



## kamal1978 (Jul 25, 2018)

mallikap said:


> HI
> 
> My critical skills visa rejected . i got rejected reason: Provided False information.
> 
> ...


===contact anzac consultancy hyderabad, they will help you.


----------



## kamal1978 (Jul 25, 2018)

May i have your number please


----------



## kamal1978 (Jul 25, 2018)

Anzac Consultancy of Hyderabad helped me get my visa Approved after getting rejected twice.


----------



## adifin97 (Dec 7, 2017)

kamal1978 said:


> Anzac Consultancy of Hyderabad helped me get my visa Approved after getting rejected twice.


How much they charge for their services?

Regards
Abhi


----------



## kamal1978 (Jul 25, 2018)

hi mallik finally got help from someone. Tringggg in 9six1double2four68sevenzero


----------



## kamal1978 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hey bro, same case with me too earlier.


----------



## kamal1978 (Jul 25, 2018)

they charged me more than three L but i am glad that they did it.


----------



## kamal1978 (Jul 25, 2018)

Dear friend why dont you take the help of Anzac consultancy Hyderabad. If you are interested i can provide you their contact details. 


Well wisher


----------



## KalyanM (Aug 6, 2018)

*CSV Rejected*

Hi Kamal 1978. Pls share me the contact details of that consultancy. My CSV got rejected stating that "the employer/company is not in the lists. Please inbox me the number.


----------



## adifin97 (Dec 7, 2017)

KalyanM said:


> Hi Kamal 1978. Pls share me the contact details of that consultancy. My CSV got rejected stating that "the employer/company is not in the lists. Please inbox me the number.


Hi Kalyan,

What does it mean? Does the company has to be in any list, does your skill sets are in line with the company falls under the same/similar industry. 

Regards
Abhi


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

adifin97 said:


> Hi Kalyan,
> 
> What does it mean? Does the company has to be in any list, does your skill sets are in line with the company falls under the same/similar industry.
> 
> ...


Possibly that the reason was "The employment is not on the list" referring to the job title not matching the exact title on the critical skills list


----------



## jacintha123 (Oct 10, 2018)

terryZW said:


> Wow... that sucks @hirenpa Hope you secure another offer soon. Don't give up


Hi,
My critical skill visa also rejected without job offer.How much you paid to process with Anzac consultancy?


----------

